# New Fogger for Iguana!



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Just went to Argos there, got a room humidifier and attached a tube..... Now my Iguana can have constant humidity without the need for misting! :no1:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Just went to Argos there, got a room humidifier and attached a tube..... Now my Iguana can have constant humidity without the need for misting! :no1:


Can I have your iguana? Hehe only joking s/he's a beauty! This is a great idea actually I might try something similar with my chameleon....


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> Can I have your iguana? Hehe only joking s/he's a beauty! This is a great idea actually I might try something similar with my chameleon....


I would recommend it!

Buy Challenge 3.5 Litre Ultrasonic Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.

that's the humidifier, I had to cut a wedge out of the handle around the spout to stick the tube in.... Glued and sealed it.... It's great, such an easy thing to do.... Gives off loads of for and lets face it, the benefit is that it adds humidity, but the core purpose is to look cool lol.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

*loads of fog


----------



## nezzer01 (Jan 4, 2010)

hi there thats sounds like a good idea what you have done have you git any pics :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was going to do this but wasn't sure what size tube i'd need
Where did you get the tube from, if i can find this out i think i'll give it a go and somehow split the fog so i can have it in all my high humidity tanks from one unit.
cheers
chris


----------



## rahrah (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi could really do with this for my Iguana, really good Idea!! how and where exactly have u attached a tube?? then i presume the tube is then fed into the viv and thats how it works? thanks


----------



## valm (Oct 29, 2007)

Same questions from me! The idea of having something that can provide constant fogging and humidity sounds good. Have you got any piccies of it installed?

Cheers.


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

After my thread, definitely keen for pics too 

Type of tubing/ where did you get it? I'm sure hosepipe would be too small/ dryer piping too wide so any pics and info greatly appreciated 

Argos will probably run out as this catches on...!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

If u look at the humidifier then the spout is on the handle. I literally just cut a wedge so that I could get a better fit for the tube.
Totally crude but it really really works... Pics are not great either but I will show you all them anyway : victory:

The Humidifier









This is the piece that I carved out, you can just see it.

















The tube is from BnQ... can't mind what size but it is the largest rectangular one they have... Pretty much fits round the nozzle, I had to use a little glue to get it to stick and sealed it with silicone to make sure done properly.

Fed it into the back of the viv through the air vent which I just removed.










Here is the tube in the viv...










And here is the effect...



















Took me 10 min to fix up, obvi let all the glue and silicone dry through..... Totally crude but its at the side of the viv so no one can see it, but who cares it WORKS!

I imagine to use it in 2 vivs you would just make an incision in the big tube, stuff a smaller one in and silicone it...

Good luck folks, if you get a wee set up, please post. Never know if we get enough replies Argos might give me a discount lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Meant to add this too lol


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

thats awsome you are a star in a life saver, i have had probs tryin to raise my cwds humidty for ages now but think u have sorted it for me, cheers mate i owe u a pint lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ha ha no probs, just bought a creator and a Gargoyle so considering making it split into three


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

These humidifiers are definately the way forward:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I was hoping u would catch this thread.... U like? My Ig loves to watch the fog, she was so confused at first. I think she kinda likes a little but of cover, like a wee blanked of smoke lol. Got my Humidity up at 70% the now but u can change the setting depending on what u need..... 3.5L water storage too.... Turns off when out of water.

Just noticed the spellin misatake in the last post, meant to say a crestie lol


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

How expensive are these. The lucky reptile super fogger I have kicks out a fair amount, just wondering if they are any cheaper, about £60 and a large capacity too.


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

£28 from argos, just reserved mine gonna pick it up tomora lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I was hoping u would catch this thread.... U like? My Ig loves to watch the fog, she was so confused at first. I think she kinda likes a little but of cover, like a wee blanked of smoke lol. Got my Humidity up at 70% the now but u can change the setting depending on what u need..... 3.5L water storage too.... Turns off when out of water.
> 
> Just noticed the spellin misatake in the last post, meant to say a crestie lol


lol yeah thanks dude.... in the past I have had hell attempting to get hmidity right for iguanas particularly in the adult enclosures... these things definately do the job, by the way from what I can gather that is a nice looking setup:2thumb: your iguana looks lovely too.
when we build Yodas new enlosure humidifier is going in there, I cant place it in the one he is in at the minute as it is way too bloody small lmao so have to just mist for now:devil:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Tube was £4.50 or so
Fogger £28 had the other bits lying around.


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

ok so ive just got back from mr argust (argos) i have one new 3.5l ultrasonic humidifier, all i need now is some hose pipe, BnQ here i come lol


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pond/ aquarium shops sell tubing like the stuff in the pics- also a good option (and prob cheaper too). Good luck! I'm cheap so waiting for one on ebay- frustratingly missed the one I wanted last night! Doh...


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

this is an amazingly good idea  LOVE it


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> this is an amazingly good idea  LOVE it


Cheers, works a treat! Looks cool too....


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice one mate will do your iggys health wonders just remember to give him the odd day to dry out just make sure no mould starts to grow in the viv ;-)


----------



## JoeMetalDog (Jun 8, 2011)

*Just a thought...*

Just a quick thought, Surrey Pet Supplies have the ZooMed Repti Fogger for £37.22

I've got one and its brilliant, only a few pounds more than buying the humidifier from Argos and some pipe. Plus you don't have to mess about modifying it.

I bought one and its brilliant, reliable and puts out more fog than i need on its higher settings.

Joe x


----------



## JoeMetalDog (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh yeah here's the link:

Zoo Med Repti-Fogger - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## RedDragonPixie (Apr 12, 2011)

Fair play that is awesome, well done 
I'm another one who's gonna be visiting Argos soon for lil Miffy's enclosure!


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

JoeMetalDog said:


> Just a quick thought, Surrey Pet Supplies have the ZooMed Repti Fogger for £37.22
> 
> I've got one and its brilliant, only a few pounds more than buying the humidifier from Argos and some pipe. Plus you don't have to mess about modifying it.
> 
> ...


I looked at this and it's definitely the cheapest place to get that fogger (which is essentially the only rep-specific one I could find). It is worth noting though that it's a cold mist humidifier whereas the argos ones can be bought warm mist (better for the iguana/ worse for the electric bills!). Mine was £4 boxed and used once from a car boot so can't argue with that!

I painted the viv in dulux anti-mould bathroom paint which resists mould well and is moisture resistant (fantastic stuff), then I just wash the plants every few weeks. Works a treat!


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

For those wanting some tube, go to a hardware store where they sell siphoning tube for wine making etc, we sell it for 60p a metre!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

si_man306 said:


> I looked at this and it's definitely the cheapest place to get that fogger (which is essentially the only rep-specific one I could find). It is worth noting though that it's a cold mist humidifier whereas the argos ones can be bought warm mist (better for the iguana/ worse for the electric bills!). Mine was £4 boxed and used once from a car boot so can't argue with that!
> 
> I painted the viv in dulux anti-mould bathroom paint which resists mould well and is moisture resistant (fantastic stuff), then I just wash the plants every few weeks. Works a treat!



I just use the cold one as the temps drop my heater raises the temps anyway. Either way it is gonna cost.... 

Hello SOLAR PANELS lol...


----------



## deegee (Apr 3, 2011)

Can anybody who's using the Challenge hunidifer from Argos advise how they refill it once the pipe's attached? 

I'm considering drilling a hole in the top of the reservoir for filling purposes rather than having to remove the pipework from the viv every time it needs topped up.

Cheers.


----------



## ian030687 (Aug 13, 2011)

what a great idea im doing this tomorrow .... :2thumb:


----------



## aalina (Sep 19, 2011)

This is really very nice. It is really very nice and i am sure it will be more comfortable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks cool : ) I considered something like this for my vivs but opted for a misting system instead so I can provide drinking water as well as humidity. It comes on 8 times a day and keeps humidity within 10%. Only problem is I have to have a DE-humifier to stop mould in the room lol. 

Does the water condense on the leaves/walls of the vivs? I don't know why more people don't use things like this. It takes away a lot of work. My misting system saves me shed loads of time. Imagine misting 36 enclosures twice a day by HAND!

Do you have it running automatically on a timer?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Looks cool : ) I considered something like this for my vivs but opted for a misting system instead so I can provide drinking water as well as humidity. It comes on 8 times a day and keeps humidity within 10%. Only problem is I have to have a DE-humifier to stop mould in the room lol.
> 
> Does the water condense on the leaves/walls of the vivs? I don't know why more people don't use things like this. It takes away a lot of work. My misting system saves me shed loads of time. Imagine misting 36 enclosures twice a day by HAND!
> 
> Do you have it running automatically on a timer?




Yeah runs on a timer get a nice morning dew before the lights, looks amazing!! 

I run F10 through it to keep the mould at bay


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah runs on a timer get a nice morning dew before the lights, looks amazing!!
> 
> I run F10 through it to keep the mould at bay


I considered this too. What ratio do you use? I was worried about ingestion being a problem though.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I considered this too. What ratio do you use? I was worried about ingestion being a problem though.


I take the reps out fire the heating on and let it dry in. You might have more of a problem doing it though. Not sure if u want 36 Tokays running around lol. 

I just stick 4 ml in with a litre if there is any bateria or germs still alive then they deserve to be lol.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

*timer*

hey guys how long do u have your foggers/humidifiers on during the day! mines normally on for 15mins every hour which takes my viv to around 75% but after around 20 mins of being off the humidity drops to around 60% then decreases until it starts up again! is this normal?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What substrate are u using.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

kitchen towel at the mo! what do u use/recommend
thanks


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Cypress Mulch or Coco Husk. If you use live plants then they raise humidity by around 15%.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers mate will look into that pick some up Tomoz


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

*substrate*

which one would u recommend mate out of these? 

Surrey Pet Supplies

Surrey Pet Supplies

Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

I bought the exact one about 6 months ago and found a couple ov handy tips drill the vent on the unit with a spade bit and use 2 bits ov hose 1 to silicon into the unit and the 2nd connect to the first and then place in the viv it helps with filling and cleaning it means you can disconnect the 2 pieces ov hose so you dont have to do it in whilst it still connected and in the viv hope this helps


----------



## PeteJordan86 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a quick thanks, i never had chance really to say it.

After reading your initial posts regarding the humidifier, I purchased one for my Water Dragons.

The issue I originally had was attaching the 'hose' of some sort to it.

Solution: Wickes- washing machine hose, and some brown tape. Tried gaffa, doesn't hold well with the humidity coming out.

Parcel tape worked perfectly. Occasionally it needs changing but generally it is ok.

Not the most attractive looking setup, but the humidifier hasn't had to be modified in anyway at all.

Just thought i'd post my bit 

Again, thanks for the idea. Cost me like £40 in total for the humidifier and the hose, rather than £70 for some branded thing


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

PeteJordan86 said:


> Just a quick thanks, i never had chance really to say it.
> 
> After reading your initial posts regarding the humidifier, I purchased one for my Water Dragons.
> 
> ...


Magic, thanks for the feedback buddy! Not on the threads much anymore. Glad it has worked for you.


----------



## arachnaviper (Dec 2, 2012)

A bit unrelated but im looking to buy a green iguana myself and i was wondering where any of you got yours


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I am currently looking inot one of the Argos humidifiers (or similar) but I am wondering how you combat the black mould int he tube if the tube is permanently seakled to the unit? I have run drippers in the past and after a while black mould develops in the tube and it needs changing. My Jackson cham requires hgher humidity and I am struggling with keeping the level high enough in this cold very dry weather.


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

There are musters available without tubes and hence are much easier to clean. You do need to keep the whole thing on the viv though. Alternatively a home made tube system could adapt this...?


----------

